# Is this some kinda disease????



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

One of my new bl;ackmoors has one small velvet like patch on the head... The rest of its body is fine and the behavious of the fish is also very good. Is this just design as moor's are generally slightly velvety or any problem with it? Please advice.. Pics attached


----------



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

Pics


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Unable to see what you are showing as the picture are blurry. Sorry


----------

